# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Capacitarán en Buenas Prácticas a cafetaleros y cacaoteros del VRAE

## Bruno Cillóniz

Entre la PCM y el CEPLAC (Brasil):  _Las capacitaciones se enmarcan dentro del “Plan VRAE”._  *Por* Luis Omar Paredes  *Lima, 20 Octubre (Agraria.pe)* Luego de que “el café de altura” de la Cooperativa Agraria Cafetalera Valle del Río Apurímac (CACVRA) ganara el VI Concurso Nacional de Cafés de Calidad, la Presidencia del Consejo de Ministros (PCM) y la Comisión Ejecutiva para el Cultivo de Cacao de Brasil (CEPLAC) convinieron capacitar a 20 caficultores y cacaoteros del Valle del Río Apurímac y el ENE (VRAE). 
Según el Ing. Edgard Gómez Limaco, director ejecutivo de SENASA – VRAE, las capacitaciones serán sobre productividad y control de plagas. Al mismo tiempo que “el objetivo es replicar el sistema de cultivo de café y cacao de Brasil en el VRAE”. 
“Brasil ha desarrollado la técnica para controlar la plaga de moniliasis en el cacao”, informó Gómez Limaco.  *Requisitos para la selección* 
Según el director ejecutivo de SENASA – VRAE, la convocatoria está abierta para todos los cacaoteros y cafetaleros del valle. Gómez informó que los productores que desean participar en la convocatoria deberán tener más de 2 Has de café o cacao; haber cursado una capacitación impartida de entidades públicas como SENASA y DIGESA, entre otras. 
“Los beneficiados serán 5 cacaoteros y 5 cafetaleros. Además de 5 técnicos en café, y 5 técnicos en cacao”, informó.  
Asimismo, Gómez Limaco resaltó que las capacitaciones se realizarán en las instalaciones de CEPLAC, en Bahía (Brasil) para la segunda quincena de noviembre.  *“Dificultades de fondo en la productividad”* 
Para el Ing. Edgard Gómez, el mayor obstáculo que encuentran los productores de café y cacao del VRAE es la falta de mano de obra, que dificulta la aplicación de las técnicas aprendidas. “La mano de obra es absorbida por la hoja de coca, porque se paga más por jornal”. 
Además informó que la falta de mano de obra para el cacao y café se vería afectado por los propios programas sociales que el Gobierno desarrolla en la sierra. “Les dan trabajo y beneficios, por eso la gente prefiere quedarse”, explicó.   *Datos importantes* 
- Según Gómez Limaco, en el VRAE hay alrededor de 23 mil Has de cacao en crecimiento, y cerca de 10 mil Has de café. “Mientras que habrán unas 40 mil Has de hoja de coca aproximadamente”, informó. 
- La selección de caficultores lo hará el Comité Agrario Ambiental del VRAE, quien definirá la fecha de las capacitaciones. 
- El Comité Agrario Ambiental del VRAE seleccionará a los caficultores y definirá la fecha de las capacitaciones.Temas similares: CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012. CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRACTICAS AGRICOLAS - NORMATIVA GLOBAL G.A.P VERSION 4.0 Artículo: Europa modifica reglamento de Buenas Prácticas I Curso Taller Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas con Énfasis en Global Gap en la Fruticultura Proyecto Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas en el Cultivo del Mango Peruano

----------

